# St-Jean or Valcartier?



## H.U.G.O. (11 Jan 2007)

I'm wondering if the BMC in St-Jean is better than the one they give at Valcartier. I have to choose and I don't know wich one is better. Can somebody help me please. ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Jan 2007)

I am sure you will receive the required training to the required standard at either location.

How, may I ask, do you have the option to choose the location?


----------



## mysteriousmind (11 Jan 2007)

actually...unless you are doing BMQ RES full time during the summer 2007 or subsequent summer, ...there is no chance that you will do your BMQ in Valcartier since it is in ST-Jean that it is hapening.

and as I checked out your profile...you are french...so the are pretty big chance that you will end up in St-jean if doing BMQ reg.

and BTW...do no post your questions on 2 different thread.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Jan 2007)

With the increase in intake to the CF, some BMQ serials are being run outside of St Jean.  Though I don't have details on all the courses, it is very likely that serials are being conducted in Valcartier.

It's a little-known aspect of success in the CF - we're recruiting so well that we've had to begin conducting initial training in new locations.


----------



## mysteriousmind (11 Jan 2007)

It would not be a bad ieda of having people training in Valcartier....

the place is huge...and the ressource should be use and I dont think that the ressource of Valcartier are being used to their full capacity. their is the training for Afghanistan that is being held...but still alot of space.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> It would not be a bad ieda of having people training in Valcartier....
> 
> the place is huge...and the ressource should be use and I dont think that the ressource of Valcartier are being used to their full capacity. their is the training for Afghanistan that is being held...but still alot of space.



Did I just see you walk into the "Bus Lane" and get hit by a Bus?


----------



## mysteriousmind (11 Jan 2007)

Geroge...

with all repsect...im not sure of what does it mean....

1- i'm french speaking
2- blue lane????
3- hit by a bus???

sorry to be dumb bu I dot not understand...


----------



## Meridian (19 Jan 2007)

deg said:
			
		

> I think some people going to r22r will be doing all their training in Val-Cartier. I'm still waiting on my date to leave but I think ill be sent to Val-Cartier too for my recruit course and my SQ.




BMQ is not specifically segregated for the INF trade (at least, It hasn't been), and thus, you would not normally be on a BMQ course where everyone was destined for R22R.
I could, however, forsee someone in the Puzzle Palace or elsewhere suggesting Francophone serials out of Valcartier, given the bulk of Francophone NCMs end up there during their IEs, do they not?


----------

